

Twelve Views of Mark Jason Dominus (2003) - Tomte
http://perl.plover.com/yak/12views/samples/notes.html

======
baudehlo
I attended this talk at OSCon 2003 and it still remains the best talk I have
ever attended.

The last part about a message to the aliens truly blew me away. The fact that
Mark found an error in this set of binary bits, that nobody else had seen,
just blew my mind, and I've had infinite respect for the guy since (and
frankly already had huge respect prior to that). His higher order perl book
should be required reading for anyone working in a language like perl that has
functional features (eg JavaScript).

~~~
mjd
Thanks very much for your kind words.

Coincidentally, I am working right now on a series of at least 25 blog posts
explaining the message to the aliens.

If you think I'm fun and interesting, you should check out my blog at
[http://blog.plover.com/](http://blog.plover.com/) .

------
cafard
Thank you for posting this. It reminds me that I really should get a copy of
HOPL.

~~~
mjd
Free download at
[http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/](http://hop.perl.plover.com/book/)

~~~
cafard
Downloaded, thank you.

